# Running Mac on an intel-based computer



## mjgood (Jan 3, 2008)

OK so I have a couple intel-based computers, and I'm wondering if they could run Mac OS 9 or 10. The one that I really want to build into Mac is 433 mhz celeron and 128 mb memory, CD-ROM and floppy drives, integrated video/audio/LAN and I don't have a hard drive for it yet but I'll get one that's IDE.

Can this be done or do Mac OS's need something else? I'd rather not spend the money just to find out that it won't work.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Is this an apple labeled computer?
The license agreement for Mac OS X says you can only install it on an apple labeled computer (I'm guessing that means one made by Apple)

So other non-apple intel-based computers, although it *might* install, you can't (and by "can't", I mean shouldn't) install Mac OS on them.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> Is this an apple labeled computer?
> The license agreement for Mac OS X says you can only install it on an apple labeled computer (I'm guessing that means one made by Apple)
> 
> So other non-apple intel-based computers, although it *might* install, you can't (and by "can't", I mean shouldn't) install Mac OS on them.


Actually, by "can't" you mean "it is illegal to do so." 17 U.S.C. §§ 101 et seq.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

1. You're machine can't run OS X, it might be able to power the obsolete OS 9.
2. It's illegal to pirate software.
3. Even if it is a purchased copy, it's still illegal to run OS X on a non-Apple computer.

Soooo.......uhhhhhhh...... No!


----------



## mjgood (Jan 3, 2008)

So if I can't run OS X legally, is it possible to run OS 9? From what I've been googling, my computer has the horsepower of a Mac G3 roughly, but that still doesn't mean that I can run OS 9 if Mac has some special piece of hardware that intels don't. That's what I'm after.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

No, because 2 and 3 still apply to OS 9 and you must have a box with a PowerPC processor.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Os X will run... i know of a website that has done it with exact steps.... but i dont think that i allowed to post that.... but i will if some one will confirm its ok for me to post


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

OS X can only legally run on an Apple labeled computer. So posting instructions on how to do this wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

ok.. thats what i thought... thanks for clarifying


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

dannyn said:


> Os X will run...


Not on the thread originator's old computer!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

hahahaha i didnt even look at those....
very very true!!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Regardless of whether or not the computer has the specs necessary to run the OS, it is not an approved machine to run the OS, as defined by the EULA, thus it would be illegal to do so.

As such, the means necessary to make such a thing happen are not allowed here. If you want to break the law there are plenty of other places on the Web that will enable you to do so.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

VegasACF said:


> Regardless of whether or not the computer has the specs necessary to run the OS, it is not an approved machine to run the OS, as defined by the EULA, thus it would be illegal to do so.


Yes, as already stated multiple times.....


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

...And yet the message did not sink in. 

In such cases, repetition is the best course of action.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you need to revisit the TSG Rules which you agreed to when you signed up here.


----------

